# Pedro P update



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

As some of you know, I ordered 10) .5" inch reds from Pedro the other day. They will not arrive again today!! I assume after almost four days that if they do arrive, they will be either dead or dying.

Pedro offers a 100% live delivery gaurantee but doesn't refund the $35.00 shipping charge. The post office will refund Pedro the shipping because the delivery time was not met. In this case, I'm assuming Pedro will either make another shipment to me or refund my money including shipping. Right?

Has anyone else had fish shipping problems and if so, how was it resolved?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Hmmm not that this will help, but i always buy my fishes in person in the Zoo shop and take em home with me


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have never bought fish through the mail cause I am afraid of something exactly like this happening. Good luck with it, but it looks like your luck is pretty much run out.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah, this is the first time I've ordered through the internet for fish too and it looks like it will be the last time as well.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

My buddy deals with pedro all the time. Something must have gone wrong. I would email him or PM him. I'm sure there is a good explaination.

SMTT


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pedro is a good guy, I have gotten fish from him before and have never had a problem. The reason shipping is not refunded is because he is out that cost. If usps refunds the shipping, I am sure he will make another shipment at no charge, or a minimal packing fee. I certainly cant speak for pedro but that sounds fair to me.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I bet he doesnt like you making topics like this against him. When the fish come, check them out. If some are dead, email pedro and sort it out through pm/email.

I'm sure he wants you to be satisfied.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Don't get me wrong. I'm not slamming Pedro by any means. He shipped them on time. It's the Postal system that's at fault. I'm not even going to get into that. My blood boils even thinking about the Post office.

I will call Pedro later today.

Just want you guys to know that Pedro did what he needed to do as far as shipping them and I'm not blaming him in anyway.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Never us USPS. Always Fedex.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah if you talk to him,he will probably just ship out a new package to you.i have had similar problems with other mail orders.unfornatlely if you call them(usps)and tell them about your situation it falls on deaf ears(government what do you expect).sorry to hear about this.


----------



## corvette (Jan 31, 2003)

Please give us an update of how it goes. I was thinking of ordering from Pedro... I will wait until you settle your situation first. Do you think Pedro ships to California?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Corvette, wether Pedro ships to california is something you should ask him directly and not over a public board.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

The package finall tracked but it may be Monday now before they get here. Anyone for a piranha pop?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I know most people wont refund shipping, but if he gets his money back so will you, or he will ship you another batch, your choice probably


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"but if he gets his money back so will you, or he will ship you another batch, your choice probably"

Hey aren't you kind of making decisions for Pedro? How do you know what he'll do or not do? Is he a friend of yours?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

no, I dont know him, but if it were me and the shipper got the shipping money back and I didnt there would be hell to pay, get my point, I have heard good things of Pedro though, if he wants to stay in business he will make the customer happy, thats the way all good businesses are


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> "but if he gets his money back so will you, or he will ship you another batch, your choice probably"
> 
> Hey aren't you kind of making decisions for Pedro? How do you know what he'll do or not do? Is he a friend of yours?


He is saying that because that is how most people do business and if he does nothing about it that makes pedro an asshole, Not saying anything against him.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

oh2: "and if he does nothing about it that makes pedro an asshole, Not saying anything against him." Well we wouldn't want that would we? :







:


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Are you disagreeing or agreeing with me fishman2 or are you being a smart ass, I wanna no what you mean ???

And yes it makes him an asshole if he does nothing about it, Not about the shipping but giving him his money back for what he paid for or giving him some more fish. But if he does non of thse things makes him an asshole.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> or are you being a smart ass,


:nod:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Why didn't he ship it air cargo? When I have ordered thats what they use. Its been very safe, I haven't lost any on arrival.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

sucks that the mail got delayed. I am faily sure the piranha's wont last 4 days in a bag, I say 48 hours tops.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

JEARBEAR, you will find out that fishman2 tends to trash allot of threads here with stupid comments and attacks. Some people actually try to use these forums to help answer questions about their Piranha or equipment.

I haven't gotten ahold of Pedro yet so I don't know the situation yet. I run a business and I know how I would handle it. I'll see what happens.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no, I think they will have run out of air,
sorry dude, its bad stuff


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Pedro shipped them overnight express. USPS lost them for awhile but they don't even care.

One problem is that he miss the drop off time so the P's actually just sat there until the next day. Atleast that's what the post office is saying.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

While fishman2 is a dork. :rasp:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Razorlips said:


> JEARBEAR, you will find out that fishman2 tends to trash allot of threads here with stupid comments and attacks. Some people actually try to use these forums to help answer questions about their Piranha or equipment.


Indeed, I dont know Pedro but from what I have been told, he will do the right thing, in the fish business you dont get a good rep from being an ahole


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Is there some point to quoting this SIR Nate?

Quote (Razorlips @ Feb. 01 2003,00:44) 
JEARBEAR, you will find out that fishman2 tends to trash allot of threads here with stupid comments and attacks. Some people actually try to use these forums to help answer questions about their Piranha or equipment.

The only thing I have done here is point out that you are pretending to be something more than you are and finally getting caught at it.


----------



## moby (Nov 30, 2002)

The USPS will not insure live fish, that i know of.....since it happened to me with 4 dozen caribe......sucks to be me....anyhow....they will refund the money on the shipping charges though.....so either you or Pedro will eat the costs of the fish.....sorry to hear about that man....but thats the Post Office for you.....never ever ship through those means again if you care about money....


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

perhaps you would like to share what I am pretending to be..........

if you are inferring that I pretended to be his friend, no I never intended that









I quoted him for a reason and you know why I did it, I agreed


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

see newest pedro post


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"when all they want to do is ask a question about their fish or equipment." Would you agree the person asking the question is deserving of factual proven answer other than hearsay?

That's not ruining a thread, its asking that you provide proof so a person don't kill their P or walk away stupid with bogus science.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

perhaps you would like to share what I am pretending to be..........

if you are inferring that I pretended to be his friend"

No, actually I think your pretend closet scientist in need of a hug. :







: :rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fishman2, Nathans aspirations of being a scientist have nothing to do with Razorlips experiences with Pedro. Reading this thread has just pissed me off.....All Nathan said was essentially from what hes heard, Pedro will do the right thing....

Now tell me how in GODS NAME why this thread got so offtrack....

Fishman2, please listen to the users of this board....Your comments were completely off-topic.

I am closing this thread....Razorlips has posted an update but mostly because this thread has been ruined.


----------

